# I clipped my cockatiels wings



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I clipped my cockatiels wings and now he hates me he even pulled up both his wings and screamed at me he hates his cage and dosent want to go back in i got him to step up on a perch and i went to put him in the cage and he hung onto the door so i couldnt get him in so i closed the door so he be inside the cage and he keeps screaming to get back out


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What do you have in the cage ? Just wondering if there is something in there he doesn't like. Is it a good size cage for a tiel ? He will get over being mad, clipping the wing's was the best thing you could do in your situation. You and Rocko will be pal's Brandon...


----------



## dianapalmer (Oct 23, 2013)

You have not had him very long. He is probably traumatized from all the changes. I feel so bad hearing about him.

I strongly suggest covering the cage on three sides and giving him lots of time to settle in. Limit your contact to changing his food/water. Move slowly and talk softly.

It will probably take this bird a lot of time to settle in. You will have to be very patient with him. Do not rush things.


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with Randy and Diana. Rocko has had a rough introduction to your home and now is the time to take a step back and let the poor wee guy settle.

Make sure his cage is really inviting when you are putting him back. I used to have millet, sunflower seeds and a nice leafy green available when it was the end of cage-free time. You really need to make returning to the cage as stress free as possible.

You also need to practice the virtue of patience. While you may want your tiel to be doing it all in the shortest time span possible, the taming process must be done on his time. Rushing him, pushing or stressing him out will only act to slow the taming process and potentially beak any trust that may have been built. Slow down and enjoy Rocko for what he is offering you at this time.


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

He learned to step up on the small perch i have and his cage is a good size for him i told him im getting him a huge cage for christmas he comfortable being close to me now bug hes still afraid of my hands soon he will step on my hand all thats in his cage is food perches and toys and he plays with all the toys

Hes ok now he learned to step up on the perch and being comfortable beside me outisde the cage

I agree with you but im taking it slow i only clipped his wings to stop him from getting hurt he already made his nose bleed over bumping into things and knocked down a glass after hes tame i will leave him flighted


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Brandon,

What size and type cage are you getting for Rocco for Christmas?

Also, would you please do me a favor and try to group your thoughts into one post rather than one sentence posts following one right after each other? Then I won't need to keep going into your threads to merge the posts. Thanks!*


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

I feel so sorry for this little bird. He needs lots of quiet time and time to get used to your home. He also needs a good quality sleep at night, at least 10 to 12 hours without any human noises such as TV, music or conversation. Please let him recover from the stress of a new home.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Rocco may be a bit mad right now, but he will settle down. Just leave him be in his cage and open it only to change his food and water. That should go on for a week or two. Don't try to handle him in the meanwhile. Also, you can sit by the cage and talk to him so he gets used to you. No need to rush with things, he is only a baby, and cockatiels live about 15 to 20 years. So, Rocco and you will have a long time of play.
Cockatiels are not aggressive birds and are easily spooked. So, take it easy.
1. You have done a wing clip, and that's for his own benefit. He will get used to it, and he will grow in his flight feathers soon once he starts his first molt. So, all is well.
2. He needs peace and quiet and he needs to feel like his cage is a safe spot. You can play music for him, he'll like that. Cover the cage from the back so that he feels safe.
3. Don't touch him for the next week or so. Plenty of time to learn step up.
4. Give him millet through the cage bars. 
5. Take it easy. I know you want to succeed in this endeavor, but birds require a lot of patience and waiting. *


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

K i will keep the posts in one and im getting him the big Hagen vision cage and a few toys and treats and then we will come down the stairs and spend christmas with us my african grey rips off the wrapping paper we have him 5 years hes getting a bigger cage for christmas too his cage is normal size for an african grey but my mam wants to get a bigger cage for him and she wants to build an aviary out the back for in the summer and sunny days the only pets in my house are two birds and a hamster

Dont feel sorry for him he gets lots of sleep i cover his cage at 9:00 and he goes asleep and we are actually bonding very well he was sitting on my bed with me and we were watching a movie hes actually doing well for his 3rd day with me hes not scared of me anymore

He learned to step up on the perch dee and hes scared of the millet its very fun owning him he was sitting on my bed with me watching a movie earlier about an hour after i clipped his wings.i put him back in his cage so he could relax and eat hes so cute


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Brandon, I am so glad you're enjoying your new cockatiel. I have no doubt that you two will be great pals soon :thumbsup: Just remember to take it easy. *


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

K thanks what does it mean when they pull up both wings and open their beak and scream because he done that to the perch then he attacked my ipad


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*LOL, I believe it means "leave me alone".*


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol i think he forgot how to step up needs more practice oh he also let me pet his crest with the perch and i know he liked it because he was closing his eyes

What does it mean when they are relaxing and they do a very small chirp just once every few minutes


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

May I suggest a not too expensive book for you to read. That way you will understand what a cockatiel needs and does. I purchased this book when I had one and it was an excellent reference. Cockatiels For Dummies: Diane Grindol: 0785555046887: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I already got a book today im gonna read it later

Aww that wasnt so hard getting rocco back in his cage for bed i got him to step on the perch and he hopped right into his cage and got ready for bed and then i said good boy rocco and covered his cage so proud of my little boy hes starting to let me pet his back too and crest:jumping:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2: arty2: arty2: arty2:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good deal Brandon. Now that you have his wing's clipped, you can have him out a lot and not worry about another flight accident. Sound's like he already would rather be with you than in his cage....

My tiel loves sunflower seed's. They aren't good for a steady diet but they work great for reward treat's for stepping up and such. Bet he will get real comfy with your hand if you start feeding him a couple seed's a day out of your hand...


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

Great rocco stepped on my finger today while he was on his play stand but then flew off hes making good progress


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Great! :thumbsup:
Cockatiels are generally mellow and willing to please *


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

There are 3 fluffy feathers i think their called down feathers on my cockatiels head when he flys they down fall off and i cant touch his head also my real question is can an african grey teach a cocaktiel to talk because in the mornings when my african grey tiko is in his talkng mood i put my roccos cage on the table and tiko talks alot would rocco be able to learn from him i read that cockatoos in captivity in australia teached wild cockatoos to talk
:question::juggle:arty:arty3:arty:arty10: 23 Days Till Christmas


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Haha, that is interesting! Typically, cockatiels are known to be very good at whistling, but their talking ability is not that great. My Tony can say a few words, but not much.*


----------

